# brown trout



## shellbellc (Sep 11, 2006)

I smoked some regular trout this past spring, just wondering if brown trout is any different.  Kind of looks like salmon flesh.


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 11, 2006)

You basically have 3 types of trout, rainbow, browns and brookies, of course there are lake trout (much bigger), not hardly a pan fish. They all are pretty much the same except for markings!
And they all taste good!


----------

